# Pedal Power Supply



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone know where to get or what is a decent pedal power system. I'm looking for something reasonably inexpensive to power 3 or 4 pedals - something like the Godlyke - though I'm not sure I can get that here in Canada.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

24 bucks for a Boss PSA and 3 bucks for a daisy chain.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

SinCron said:


> 24 bucks for a Boss PSA and 3 bucks for a daisy chain.


sounds good to me. 
Thanks.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

The 1Spot is a good choice, i cant remember who makes it...i'll check at next band rehearsel(its on my pedal board at the rehearsel space)...you should be able to find it at most music stores

Dunlop,Voodoo Labs and Godlyke all make pretty good power supplies that are pretty reliable.

If you've got the cash i would say go for a furman power supply/conditioner...not only can you plug your pedalsto them but they also clean and regulate the power (i.e. it will take away some of the hiss you sometimes get when you play clubs with shitty power outlets)

As well the Boss Line Selector acts as a power supply(which i also use...i have alot of pedals )but since you're only using 3 or 4 pedals it may not be worth it


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

devil6 said:


> The 1Spot is a good choice, i cant remember who makes it


Visual Sound



> As well the Boss Line Selector acts as a power supply(which i also use...i have alot of pedals )but since you're only using 3 or 4 pedals it may not be worth it


The Boss isn't a power supply, it just acts as a daisy chain to redistribute the power to your other pedals.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Voodoo Labs Pedal Power 2. Haven't had any noise issues since I started using it.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I like the One Spot quite a bit. 

I've had no issues with it, and at 1700mA, it can power lots of pedals simultaneously.

I bought mine on ebay, but I think Musician's friend has better prices on it.


----------



## Deadwrong (Feb 9, 2006)

I am going to get a Voodoo Labs Power plus 2 as well.
Cant really afford the 210$ at L&M but....

I have like 1000$ on the floor, with 2-3 15$ adapters from walmart doing the loop to loop powering them. Cant be a good thing.
Doesnt seem right.

I am wonder if thats why my 535Q wah sounds feedbackish. Probably wrecked it.


----------



## sh333 (Apr 6, 2006)

devil6 said:


> The 1Spot is a good choice, i cant remember who makes it...i'll check at next band rehearsel(its on my pedal board at the rehearsel space)...you should be able to find it at most music stores
> 
> Dunlop,Voodoo Labs and Godlyke all make pretty good power supplies that are pretty reliable.
> 
> ...


I just started carrying VS and the 1spot in Canada and I have been pretty impressed with the value for the money. The 1spot is only $29 and I find it much quieter than the boss adapters.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

www.buzzfox.com

based in Hamilton on James St. N. Same outfit as The Tube Store, or at least they share the same building.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i use the godlyke and have yet to have a problem with it


----------



## okcomputer (Jun 19, 2006)

Godlyke Power-All for me as well. No problems at all so far, currently powering quite a number of fx. 

Tiny too - takes up one spot on a powerbar. No noise, tonnes of juice (1.7A).

http://www.godlyke.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=5


----------

